# Yanmar Tractor Suitcase Weights



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Very interesting. My rear weight story. (1) concrete wheel weights - TractorByNet


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> Very interesting. My rear weight story. (1) concrete wheel weights - TractorByNet


Really nice work! I've not seen that thread before. Thanks for sharing. 😃


----------



## Rex Fisher (Apr 10, 2021)

Does anyone know how to find the GVWR for these Yanmar tractors? I have a loader and need some counterweight in the back. I don't want to overstress the axles or wheel bearings with too much weight.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What Yanmar do you have?


----------



## Rex Fisher (Apr 10, 2021)

YM 2620


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Rex Fisher said:


> YM 2620


The YM2620 and YM2820 share much with the YM3000 for frame, body and engine. There are some minor differences. And the YM3000 is gear, not PowerShift. From the YM3000 Specifications Sheet ...










The weight is 1160Kg or 2557-lbs. 42% up front on axle and 58% at the back axle. 

Your YM2620 has a wet brake system and the YM3000 doesn't. Otherwise they are really close. The YM3000 comes in a YM3000R package too, but then things get further different. 

My YM2610 has the 3T80 vs. yours with the 3T84. Although both engines are related sharing several other parts. 
The YM2610 comes in at 1230Kg or 2711-lbs. 










So, your YM2620 could fall within those two weights. I have very limited data on a YM2620 and it's bigger brother YM2820. It's one of the few YM gray market machines our group doesn't have a parts manual for FREE. 

BMaverick


----------

